# Horse drooling excessively



## ufo_chris

Ok,this same thing happed to my other horse ,over 10 years ago,at another place.
Drooling a lot ,while just standing, wet,chewy sound if the mouth is moving,even eating hay.
I called the vet last time,he could not find anything of course this horse then did not like his mouth looked at much. 
I did look in this ones mouth some,can't see anything,but he's not exactly standing there saying ahhhhh ,either,but better.
Ruled out Rabies because they both had their shots, thought maybe bee sting or ate something with thorns or just allergic to it.
Have any of you ever come across this?
Didn't change any feed (he barely gets any)or anything.
I did put some flywipe on him ,10% permethrin,but that was 1 week ago. 
Can't remember if I had put some on my other horse at the time but I did use it on him sometimes. 
He's been showing these symptoms a couple of days,but seemed to be drooling more just now.
My other horse ,after the vet could not find anything ,it got better in a day or two and never happened again ....till now.
He's eating fine.
Thanks for any info,
Chris


----------



## starjj

Is he on pasture? White Clover can cause drooling. Bad this year at least here.


----------



## SFM in KY

My first suggestion would be that he is in a pasture with a lot of white clover ... that will cause excessive salivation in horses. They don't have to actually have it in their mouth, chewing ... if they've eaten a lot of it they will just be standing there and drooling.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

It sounds like "slobbers" aka slaframine poisoning. Don't be alarmed by the word _poisoning_. They won't die from it. My horses had it a couple years ago. It usually lasts a few hours to a few days. It comes from a type of mold found on legumes in the pasture and in the hay. Make sure they have access to lots of water. They will drink like crazy when they have this.

Here's a couple links I found so you can read about it.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/212214.htm

http://www.barnmice.com/forum/topics/clover-and-slobbers?commentId=1773158:Comment:242397

This link talks about slobbers but also other possible reasons for excessive drooling.

http://www.thoroughbredtimes.com/ho...Veterinary-Topics-Drooling-over-ptyalism.aspx


----------



## lamoncha lover

mine did it from clover in the pasture last year


----------



## Joshie

Sometimes clover has a fungus on it that causes the drooling. Doesn't hurt a thing (if it's clover). Our horses don't drool by eating clover but do drool when eating hay.


----------



## ufo_chris

Thanks Guys! Yes he is on pasture ,not much and short because he has foundered before,but I move a temporary wire everyday for a few square feet of long grass and yes I looked there is white clover (and red) ,didn't see any black spots. Checked his hay for spots to but looks ok.
I locked him up last night and he seems a little better.
I wonder why that vet back then didn't know of this. He was younger but still.
Thanks so much for helping me identify this,
Chris


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

I searched my pastures too, and couldn't find any spots on the clovers. My old time vet had never heard of slobbers. Probably wasn't common in this area. 

Your horse will be okay, if that's what it is. Just make sure he has lots and lots of water.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows

One thing to note about clover is that one type, Alsike clover, is toxic to horses! It causes severe photo-sensitivity and can cause liver issues. It is worse on horses that have white areas. I have seen the damage on a paint horse...it is terrible!! Here are a few links:

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/horses/facts/info_alsike_clover.htm 

http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=5101

I know this isn't related to your horses' symptoms, but with the talk of clover, I think it is worth a mention! Red clover and Alsike are sometimes confused and both are commonly found in grass seed mixes.


----------



## chewie

we had a mare that slobbered crazy amts. she coliced so much we could seldom ride her. ulcers can cause both. but in her case, we finally figured out that since she came from a very poor farm, she prolly had worm damage to the point of no return. seen a cow like this once, her intestines were literally eaten up, and she slobbered tons, belly aches, etc. 

just be aware it can be ulcer, but in no way am i saying yours is in as poor a state as this poor horse! i also thought clover from you posting.


----------

